# Looking for remote coding position



## melheffley (Aug 4, 2008)

I have 6 years experience in the medical field with 2 of that being hands on medical billing.  I am looking for a part time remote coding position.  I am a CPC with experience in Rheumatology, Podiatry, Neurosurgery, Dermatology and Internal Medicine.  I have a resume and references available upon request.
heffley@usa.com


----------

